
Smart grid with time series and tick database Kerf - IDanceOnAPole
https://getkerf.wordpress.com/2016/05/16/kerf-meets-the-smartgrid/
======
eggy
Kerf looks to be a more readable contender in the KDB+/Q market of time
series, columnar, in memory databases with built-in language. IOT, will and
already is providing, all sorts of real time data that grows in value the
faster and more analytically it can be dealt with. From the examples I've seen
online, I like the syntax. It seems to strike a good balance between concise,
and powerful pre-defined analytic functions.

